# Social Welfare and Revenue



## Zara23 (3 Dec 2015)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right place but I have a question about working and social welfare.

I am currently receiving job seekers transition payment and as I have been unemployed since June, I decided to move to the UK for a job in January.

I received a call last week about a temporary job covering for someone out on sick leave and they needed me the next day. I am scheduled to work for 2 days a week for 3 weeks. 

My issue is, what should I tell social welfare now? I afraid if I tell them now, they will reduce my claim severely and I'm not even going to get paid for these 3 weeks until January. At that stage, I will be signed off and living in the UK. 

I could not afford for my payment to be reduced that much with Christmas coming up (1 child) and trying to save for a deposit for the UK. 

The current employers want me to go to Revenue to sort out my tax credits etc, so my question is, is this going to flag something right away with social welfare? I really wouldn't mind paying what I owe in January once I get paid- even if I am living in the UK. Would hate to be black listed and should I ever need to come back be banned from claiming. 

Any advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bronte (4 Dec 2015)

My advice is to phone social welfare and ask them a hypothical question about this.  Maybe it's possible to email them.


----------



## elcato (4 Dec 2015)

Say nowt. Don't contact either. I would doubt neither will even notice this in years to come. The company will put you on emergency tax anyway.


----------



## Setanta12 (4 Dec 2015)

Say nowt. +1 Don't contact either. +1 .. .. .. The company will put you on emergency tax anyway.+1


----------



## Zara23 (4 Dec 2015)

elcato said:


> Say nowt. Don't contact either. I would doubt neither will even notice this in years to come. The company will put you on emergency tax anyway.



Thanks for the reply! The employers have told me that they can't pay me until the have the info from revenue as they don't know my cut off point etc so won't know what rate to pay me. Even still, they have my pps etc so couldn't they go to revenue and get this info themselves?


----------



## Annie51 (4 Dec 2015)

Yes, your employer can go to revenue themselves.  When a new employee starts in the company where I do the payroll, as soon as I get their PPS number I register them with revenue and unless I have a P45 I put them on emergency tax.


----------



## Setanta12 (4 Dec 2015)

Without the info from Revenue, they should apply Emergency Tax.  Revenue does get details of unemployment benefit from the Social Welfare these days, so I imagine they would have your details.


----------



## Zara23 (4 Dec 2015)

Also, I'm not sure if this matters but the job is in a college so is a public sector job- am I right in assuming this increases the chance of social welfare being alerted?


----------



## elcato (4 Dec 2015)

Zara23 said:


> Also, I'm not sure if this matters but the job is in a college so is a public sector job- am I right in assuming this increases the chance of social welfare being alerted?


I would have thought this decreases the chances  You will be put on emergency tax and eventually SW will be informed and you will have your tax credits deducted from there the next time you are working in Ireland. If you come back and sign on they will probably deduct it from your starting point. Given that you are willing to pay and sort it out after January you could just tell them when you are in the UK and send them a cheque.


----------



## amtc (5 Dec 2015)

Uk and ireland do not have electronic transfers so up to you to tell them


----------



## Setanta12 (5 Dec 2015)

I would wait a few months in the UK and then pay it back.  Hopefully by that stage you will be properly earning, and you know will know hand-on-heart that you've paid your dues.  Nothing worse than those bar-stool conversations about bankers/tax-dodgers etc, and you know you're guilty of the same thing - to a much lesser degree of course, but those in glass-houses etc etc.


----------



## Zara23 (7 Dec 2015)

Just a few more things- will I be placed on emergency tax even with if I go in and get my tax credit certificate? And does being put on emergency tax reduce the chance of SW finding out? The company keep at me to go to revenue and sort it our or they can't process payment so there is not really any way I can just ignore them or they might with hold payment.

Finally, if I am emergency taxed, when would I be expecting to get this back? I think usually you just make it up in the next payments but as this is only temporary work there won't be any more payments


----------



## Jon Snow (7 Dec 2015)

Zara23 said:


> Just a few more things- will I be placed on emergency tax even with if I go in and get my tax credit certificate? And does being put on emergency tax reduce the chance of SW finding out? The company keep at me to go to revenue and sort it our or they can't process payment so there is not really any way I can just ignore them or they might with hold payment.
> 
> Finally, if I am emergency taxed, when would I be expecting to get this back? I think usually you just make it up in the next payments but as this is only temporary work there won't be any more payments



OP you are WAAAY overthinking this.

Revenue get requests to register employments for people who are on a SW payment, every day of the week, in lots of cases they are taking up part time work etc that will not require them to sign off. Nothing about your case is unusual. And besides, the info shared between the 2 depts isn't instantaneous- you'll probably have paid back any overpaid SW long before anyone in SW would've realised anything.

Just get on and do it, and pay back any social welfare overpaid to you, when you can.


----------

